# Beat This Picture - The Redux.



## Chris

This was fun before. Let's try it again:

*Follow the damn rules, you wanking sods!*

Someone posts a picture. The following picture must be something that beats it. So if I post a picture of trees:







This would beat it:






So now, it's up to someone to beat the Chainsaw.

Go.


----------



## noodles




----------



## Chris




----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## Steve




----------



## Chris

How does a one armed dude beat a chainsaw?


----------



## Steve

Yeah, I think the chainsaw won that round!!


----------



## noodles

note: It's rust. It will beat the chainsaw and the metal arm.


----------



## Chris

Edit: Dammit, noodles beat me to it. 

I see your rust, and raise you:


----------



## Metal Ken

Door Breacher


----------



## FredGrass

EDIT: I was too slow.  It would bring that door down, though.


----------



## WayneCustom7

Chris said:


> How does a one armed dude beat a chainsaw?


Political awareness...haven't you ever heard of the term "Winning the round but not the fight, or battle and not the war"? Eventually I would gain sympathy and crush you imperialistic chain saw lovers...ok fuck I couldn't find a good picture of rust, or tree spike!


----------



## Chris

> EDIT: I was too slow.  It would bring that door down, though.



Not if it was plugged up with this!


----------



## WayneCustom7

FredGrass said:


> EDIT: I was too slow.  It would bring that door down, though.


----------



## Steve




----------



## Chris




----------



## noodles




----------



## eaeolian

Damn you both...


----------



## Steve




----------



## Scott




----------



## eaeolian




----------



## WayneCustom7

Hey what happened to my picture?


----------



## noodles




----------



## Steve




----------



## Mastodon

(Being born with money)


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Jason

wow im confused after paris hilton and then alexi lahilo


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah I don't get paris but alexi is another person who "everybody loves for no real reason" but he can play guitar, that's why he beats her.


----------



## noodles

Don't get Paris to Alexi, but this sure as hell stomps Alexi.


----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris

WayneCustom7 said:


> Hey what happened to my picture?



 It was like 9 times the size of my 1600x1050 monitor man.


----------



## Leon

he's wearing glasses, so...


----------



## David

This beats fixing your eyes... becuase eyes are worthless.


----------



## Leon

that's not an open mouth... THIS is an open mouth...


----------



## David

The Great KAT!!! possibly the female version of malmsteen.


----------



## maskofduality

she looked hungry


----------



## bostjan




----------



## maskofduality

the early bird always catches that


----------



## Mastodon

Btw. I put Paris hilton because I saw brokeness, and I interpreted the next one as brains, which are used to get a J-O-B.


----------



## bostjan

maskofduality said:


> the early bird always catches that



while i wait for you to post a pic,



- bird-eating spider


----------



## David

bostjan said:


> while i wait for you to post a pic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bird-eating spider


ooooh! that's a TARANTULA!


I spelled it right.


----------



## Leon

@ the guns. you guys are mucking the game up!


----------



## maskofduality

i'll stomp it out with this 





damn i'm too late lol


----------



## Cancer

That's not a boot....






THIS is a boot.


----------



## bostjan

Michael Moore with a shotgun is kind of overkill for a spider, 

heh heh -





or for the boot -



a land mine


----------



## maskofduality

i think mr. moore intended to take out my bird lol


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> It was like 9 times the size of my 1600x1050 monitor man.


holy fuck that's huge, I've got a 350MB image from NASA on my computer though, lol, it's like 16,000 by 16,000.


----------



## Leon

come on, guys, didn't anyone watch Bowling For Columbine?  

i'll see your landmine, and raise you a laser tripmine


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Leon

[/nerd]


----------



## maskofduality

... how do you play that


----------



## David

my brain hurts...





(computer virus)


----------



## bostjan

from






and


----------



## Allen Garrow

poopin dog

~A


----------



## Leon




----------



## bostjan

Polar bears wouldn't eat penguins in the wild, but they could maul a computer with linux:


----------



## David

^^^^ posted at 4:20 Pacific Time ^^^^





w/ polar bear fur


----------



## WayneCustom7

Chris said:


> It was like 9 times the size of my 1600x1050 monitor man.


OK I thought it was because of the picture itself, not the size...


----------



## Leon

alright, this is moving too fast. i posted a penguin, which is the linux mascot, but then saw the paper dog, so i switched to scissors. SLOW DOWN


----------



## bostjan

rock beats scissors


----------



## maskofduality

paper beats rock no matter how effeminate it is


----------



## bostjan




----------



## maskofduality

haha yes!


----------



## David




----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## Drew

Ruby Rhod: "No no no no no no. If it were a bomb, wouldn't we be hearing the alarms? All these hotels have bomb detectors."

[The alarms sound]


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Chris

Drew, that's fucking awesome.


----------



## Drew

I love that movie. 

and Bostjan, um, he sorta dies, dude.  Besides, this is way more fun if you don't go for the obvious ones - for example, the FAA or whoever the fuck the radio guys are would be a GREAT way to take down a flamboyant DJ...


----------



## Drew

Anyway, whenever I see that guy, I think...








It must be the plastic thing.


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Drew




----------



## maskofduality

this'll scare 'em off!


----------



## Shawn

Edit: MaskOfDuality beat me to it.


----------



## maskofduality

lol that first one brings back memories.


----------



## Mastodon

Shawn said:


> Was the next most popular childrens action series after power rangers became "uncool"


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Leon

darn aliens


----------



## bostjan

white paint = black no more!


----------



## Leon




----------



## Cancer




----------



## Shawn




----------



## bostjan

or






choose one


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

i dont get it....


----------



## Naren

Fire




burns the books.


----------



## Leon




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Naren

(Can't get to the fire to put it out)


----------



## bostjan

ibanez fanboy said:


> i dont get it....


Modern science and religion beat ghostbusters because there are no such things as ghosts. Hey, who touched me? Hang on, my stuff is floating away through thin air, i'll explain later.


----------



## Drew

Um, this one's already out of date, but I'm going to post anyway simply because I was horrified that there WAS such a group:






I scanned their "objectionable" list - basically, if it agknowledges the existance of aids, homosexuality, sex, or another culture, it's there. It's pretty revolting, but I suppose I'm biased when it comes to literary freedom...


----------



## bostjan

duct tape over mouths of ultra-con's beats whiny book banning people. -i think


----------



## Shawn

If duct tape doesn't work...maybe corks will...lol


----------



## bostjan

Hmm, we already went down this road with the typical



, but instead, let's try





then he'd have to uncork his nose at least.


----------



## Leon




----------



## bostjan

* eats tissues and spits gooey tissue wads all over house


----------



## Leon

i think you know what we do with crazy, unruly dogs


----------



## bostjan

from: 'Old Yeller 2: The Revenge!'



(* okay, okay, it's actually from Hellraiser 2, but w/e *)


----------



## Metal Ken

Flame thrower ;p

(edit: better flame thrower ;p)


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## bostjan

armor impenitrable to mere gatling bullets.


----------



## Naren

Try this on your "imprenitrable" tank.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Naren

bostjan said:


>



I don't see how that beats a nuclear explosion. I think my nuclear explosion vaporizes your book.


----------



## bostjan

Yes, but with non-proliferation, you don't get a nuke in the first place, thus disarming you.


----------



## Allen Garrow




----------



## b3n




----------



## Leon

sadly, this seems to beat a democrat...

[sign]



[/sign]


----------



## darren




----------



## Oogadee Boogadee




----------



## Drew

Nice, Ooogadee


----------



## b3n




----------



## Drew




----------



## noodles

Sorry, she got knocked up...


----------



## maskofduality

If i recall correctly, Marlon Brando played a wife beater in this play...




she got knocked up only to get knocked out


----------



## Leon

Marlon Brando, as i know him, was apparently beaten by a few thousand of these...


----------



## noodles




----------



## Mastodon

Because so long as you get regular exorcise you should not have to worry about counting your calories or whether your food has 0 grams of fat.


----------



## Drew




----------



## noodles

Here we go again...


----------



## darren




----------



## Metal Ken

Yeah, its overkill, so what? ;p


----------



## noodles

Liquid nitrogen!


----------



## Allen Garrow




----------



## Metal Ken

i... dont see the connection lol


----------



## Mastodon

But instead, imagine it as one of those giant dispensers like in factories. (You know the giant buckets that move across the factory that carry molten metal)


----------



## Leon

liquid Helium. 4 (degrees) Kelvin. room temperature in Kelvins is around 300


----------



## D-EJ915

2 billion Kelvin, remember that the Kelvin scale doesn't have degrees guys.


----------



## Leon

it doesn't? holy crap, i've been saying degrees over the course of the last five years, which saw such events in my life like graduating from college with a degree in physics and an astrophysics concentration! thanks for the pointer! 

i'll see your Z Pinch, and raise you one Flux Capacitor:


----------



## Drew

Ok, bad pun, and I'm sorry I couldn't find a shot of Hobbs alone.


----------



## Shawn

Is Garfield cooler than Hobbs?


----------



## Drew

No, but coffee beats sleep.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Drew

vacuum sealed bags, eh?


----------



## Leon

here's what i think of your _seal_!


----------



## maskofduality

'nuff said


----------



## Drew

Edit - damnit, got beat out.


----------



## Leon

dirty hippies...


----------



## darren




----------



## Kevan




----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Ken




----------



## David

This shirts cornyness and belittling of an already small penis, owns you're t-shirt.


----------



## Ken

David said:


> This shirts cornyness and belittling of an already small penis, owns you're t-shirt.



That quote has nothing to do with size, and does NOT own the shirt I posted IMO. Which one would you rather look at?


----------



## David

Ken Burtch said:


> That quote has nothing to do with size, and does NOT own the shirt I posted IMO. Which one would you rather look at?


I twisted the meaning of the "I'm with stupid shirt."



I'd rather look at the other shirt cause a chick's wearing it...


----------



## Leon




----------



## Drew

Sadly, so far this is winning:


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Kevan

(damn it...beat me my less than a minute)
It's a dialysis machine.


----------



## Drew

wtf IS that, Kevan? 

Makele, 1.) hilarious, and 2.) thanks for taking that in the spirit it was intended.


----------



## DelfinoPie




----------



## XEN




----------



## b3n




----------



## Drew




----------



## Makelele




----------



## Shannon




----------



## Allen Garrow

Assuming that Shannons picture is actually milk?

~A


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## Mastodon

I think shannons picture was supposed to be a base, since the previous picture was an acid.






Speaking of eating animals read this--->http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## Drew




----------



## Ken




----------



## FredGrass




----------



## Chris




----------



## FredGrass




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## keithb




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Mastodon

(Crotch shot beating boob shot)


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Mastodon

(Steele neck brace)


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Shawn




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Shawn




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Shawn




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Mastodon

(We must have gone in at least 4 cycles by now)


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Leon




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Ken




----------



## bostjan

http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/budgie1011/extreme2/finger.jpg

_(Edited. Eww. - Chris)_


----------



## Ken




----------



## bostjan

burnt film ^


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee




----------



## Chris

(fried modem)


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

whatever. those are your testicles.


----------



## Drew

Call me a luddite, but who said we need modoms to communicate?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

there's a double meaning in this one


----------



## Drew

I saw the fire coming, but not the smoke signals - nice one. 

Double meaning here too:


----------



## Chris




----------



## Drew

What is that, a lightning rod?

Cause, if so, this is the greatest short story ever about lightning rods. 






http://etext.lib.virginia.edu/etcbi...modeng/parsed&tag=public&part=1&division=div1

A link for anyone who's never read it - this is, IMO, one of Twain's short fiction masterpeices.


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Drew

Um, I don't see the connection.


----------



## Chris

Me either. And yeah, it's a lightning rod.


----------



## maskofduality

Mastodon used a scifi "future" to beat an archaic past


----------



## eaeolian

I'll see your future, and I'll shorten it:


----------



## maskofduality

hmm, how to beat that...


----------



## eleven59

I take your natural disaster and make a profit from it!


----------



## Shawn

how about this establishment.....


----------



## Leon




----------



## metalrod

Just go to the store, dude!


----------



## Kevan




----------



## bostjan

Boots beat milk? Milk beats cow? Cow beats restaurant? We are getting quite creative here...or something.


----------



## Drew

cowhide sorta beats the cow.  

Shawn, this is much more fun if you don't try to beat something with something of the same type - "Hooters" is just an alternative to "The Resteraunt at the End of the World," bro, not something that 'beats" it, really. I don't think you're getting the point.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

bostjan said:


> Boots beat milk? Milk beats cow? Cow beats restaurant? We are getting quite creative here...or something.



if those are car-tire puncture things.....


----------



## Shawn

Drew said:


> cowhide sorta beats the cow.
> 
> Shawn, this is much more fun if you don't try to beat something with something of the same type - "Hooters" is just an alternative to "The Resteraunt at the End of the World," bro, not something that 'beats" it, really. I don't think you're getting the point.


Yeah I know, I knew I would get a response too, normally I would but that was a tough one.  Besides, Hooters beats it because it's a better restaurant to go to I think.

This will beat the tank though, i'll just blow it up, its just shrapnel now~


----------



## Chris

(arms treaty)


----------



## Kevan

To clarify: The boot *crushes* the carton of milk.

I should have just put up a nice set of tits.


----------



## Drew

My bad, I thought it was an "Oh yeah? Well look what I made out of your cow!" which I thought was pretty funny. 

Chris, false. That's Putin and Bush. Clearly, the treaty will be ignored.


----------



## noodles

Chris said:


>



Let's get back on topic. Bush is going to have a problem with this in November:


----------



## Chris




----------



## Drew




----------



## Makelele




----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris

Bah, Makele beat me to it.


----------



## noodles

EDIT: Dammit, Chris! Oh wait, it still works...


----------



## Chris




----------



## noodles




----------



## Chris




----------



## eaeolian

Damn you, Chris...





(It's Waterloo, for those without a grasp of the obvious.)


----------



## Drew

(I was going to post some height-increasing shoes, but I couldn't find a picture in time)


----------



## Makelele




----------



## eaeolian

Let's see if anyone can figure it out...


----------



## Chris

eaeolian said:


> Let's see if anyone can figure it out...









The Edmund Fitzgerald wouldn't have wrecked if it were an Ironclad.


----------



## Steve




----------



## Drew




----------



## Chris

Red X sir.  You have been pwnt by the referring page and your browser's cache.


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> Red X sir.  You have been pwnt by the referring page and your browser's cache.



un-pwned, courtesy o' Amazon.com. This one's a little bigger anyway, lol


----------



## noodles

There is a good joke in my response for those who watch award shows.



eaeolian said:


> Let's see if anyone can figure it out...



[action=Noodles]can't read your mind.[/action]


----------



## metalrod

celine dion is canadian isn't she?


----------



## Chris

Fixed.


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> [action=Noodles]can't read your mind.[/action]



Nice pun. GL's "Sundown" was #1 on Billboard in June 1974, when ABBA's "Waterloo" peaked at #6. (What would we do without Google?)


----------



## noodles

metalrod said:


> celine dion is canadian isn't she??



Yes...but I beat you to the punch. 



eaeolian said:


> Nice pun. GL's "Sundown" was #1 on Billboard in June 1974, when ABBA's "Waterloo" peaked at #6.



Oh wow, you dug deep for that one.

[action=Noodles]reminds Mike that he wasn't born yet.[/action]


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> Oh wow, you dug deep for that one.
> 
> [action=Noodles]reminds Mike that he wasn't born yet.[/action]



Yeah, but I was 7. Oh, and...


----------



## noodles

If that isn't Rick Moranis, then nevermind, move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Kevan

noodles said:


> If that isn't Rick Moranis, then nevermind, move along, nothing to see here...


L-R: Harold Ramis, Bill Murray, Dan Ackroyd.

But, Rick Moranis was in Ghostbusters, and the guys did eliminate or "beat" the ghosts in his apartment/building/body.


----------



## noodles




----------



## Leon




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Leon

_history shows again and again
how nature points out the folly of men.
more cow bell!!_


----------



## Naren

Edit: I don't think a song ABOUT Godzilla beats Godzilla... 

Hm... my picture of Xilian isn't showing up anymore now...


----------



## Kevan

I went with the plush version, just for Drew. 


(BTW- Am I the only one that finds zero humor in the BOC/cowbell thing? I actually think Will Ferrell has reached a new level of unfunny as well. I have yet to laugh at any of his stuff.Maybe because I already did when Chevy Chase did them the first time around.)


----------



## Naren

Kevan said:


> (BTW- Am I the only one that finds zero humor in the BOC/cowbell thing? I actually think Will Ferrell has reached a new level of unfunny as well. I have yet to laugh at any of his stuff.Maybe because I already did when Chevy Chase did them the first time around.)



I find zero humor in it, as well, but, then again, I haven't seen it. I've just heard a lot about it and seen lots of pictures of the scenes.

I think Will Ferrell used to be funny, but now NOTHING on SNL is funny and NO ONE on SNL is funny. Since about 1997 or so... I'm guessing... 

So, Kevan, I assume you like MST3K. What's your favorite episode? My favorite episodes are: The Final Sacrifice, Night Of The Blood Beast, MST3K: The Movie, The Incrediby Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living And Become Mixed-Up Zombies, The Touch of Satan, and for shorts: Cheating, A Date With Your Family, Why Study Industrial Arts, and Uncle Jim's Dairy Farm.


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## Drew

Actually, the Chronicles of Narnia skit was bloody hilarious. "You can call Aaron Burr cause of the way we're droppin' Hamiltons."


----------



## Chris




----------



## darren




----------



## Chris




----------



## XEN




----------



## noodles

Sorry, but she still kicked ass without the hair.


----------



## Makelele




----------



## noodles




----------



## Mastodon

Hmmm...sorry don't get it.


----------



## Metal Ken

Its Robert Patrick, IE, T-1000 From Terminator 2. they tried to push him into a blast furnace (WHICH I POSTED PREVIOUSLY, AHRM). But he was too metal for that.


----------



## Leon




----------



## eaeolian

Heh, it beats either of them.


----------



## bostjan

contained


----------



## noodles




----------



## eaeolian




----------



## noodles




----------



## bostjan

big bird > big worm


----------



## eaeolian

Damn you, Bostjan...





Edited for better content...


----------



## noodles




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Metal Ken




----------



## noodles




----------



## Town Drunk

Ok it wont let me post a link to another web site till I make 15 posts or more, but Pretend this text is realy a picture of a gallon jug of Prestone Coolant

ok by the time i got that figured out looks like the pics have chainged so lets remove the gal of Prestone and insert a pic of PETA's headquarters


----------



## bostjan

people with lots of money buying ridiculous looking furs beats PETA.


----------



## Mastodon

Metal Ken said:


> Its Robert Patrick, IE, T-1000 From Terminator 2. they tried to push him into a blast furnace (WHICH I POSTED PREVIOUSLY, AHRM). But he was too metal for that.



That was my hunch, but I wasn't really sure since it's been a really long time since I last saw T2




(he has a pimp cane)


----------



## Town Drunk

Insert a pic of 1 can of red paint
to symbolize the blood of the animals or some crap like that


----------



## bostjan

Paint thinner > Paint > Pimp


----------



## noodles

This dude huffed it all.


----------



## Town Drunk

insert 1 pic of a lit match


----------



## bostjan

EDIT: The nurse was supposed to beat the guy's necrosis, but you could say she'd beat the match in a hott contest.


----------



## noodles

You know, you could search the web, find a pic, and insert the link, man. 

EDIT: Dammit, Bostjan was quicker...


----------



## Town Drunk

Insert 1 pic of a med kit (only 4 more posts to go till I can post pics)


----------



## bostjan

I'd take the nurse over the med kit 







berserk > healthy


----------



## Chris

Town Drunk said:


> Insert 1 pic of a med kit (only 4 more posts to go till I can post pics)



Weird. All those other music forums on a music site with almost 150k posts and you can't find one single thing to respond to?


----------



## Town Drunk

it wont let me post a link to the pic till I have 15 posts or more sorry to be a pain in the but.


----------



## Mastodon

Dejavu anyone?


----------



## Chris

Town Drunk said:


> it wont let me post a link to the pic till I have 15 posts or more sorry to be a pain in the but.



Allow me to show you other places to post on sevenstring.org!


----------



## Steve

Chris said:


> Allow me to show you other places to post on sevenstring.org!



That's why I likes ya!


----------



## Leon

LOL

i'll see your circles, and raise you a hypercube!




[/nerd]


----------



## bostjan

Geodesic tetrahedron


----------



## FredGrass

Isn't a tetrahedron a triangle-based pyramid? As in, four triangular sides... Maybe it's some sort of like particle construction that's over my head.


----------



## Mastodon

^geometry you mean


----------



## bostjan

no more mickey mouse!

yeah, but that's a geodesic tetrahedron, four geodesics as four nodes in a tetrahedron, which has more sides than your single geodesic dome.

plus my mousetrap is way better than the red x in a white box that mastadon posted.


----------



## FredGrass

No my pic was to beat it based on the fact that it's colossal, lol. And yeah I guess the whole nodal... geodesic... tetrahedron.. shit is a bit much for me to grasp ATM.




>Mousetrap



Mastodon said:


> ^geometry you mean



No, I Googled tetrahedron and it was trying to tell me some shit about the construction of silicates and some of the particles being called tetrahedrons or something ridiciulous.


----------



## bostjan

EDIT: ^ Ananconda, not _Cobra_


----------



## eaeolian




----------



## Steve




----------



## FredGrass

Gator boots > fur coat


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Steve




----------



## FredGrass

EDIT: NMX... that is too much.






Rabies > dogs


----------



## bostjan

!!!!!


----------



## Mastodon

bostjan said:


> no more mickey mouse!
> 
> yeah, but that's a geodesic tetrahedron, four geodesics as four nodes in a tetrahedron, which has more sides than your single geodesic dome.
> 
> plus my mousetrap is way better than the red x in a white box that mastadon posted.



The hell? It shows up on my computer.

Oh well this is what it was:http://www.roadsideamerica.com/attract/images/ca/CACARmuffler_harmel.jpg


----------



## bostjan

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /attract/images/ca/CACARmuffler_harmel.jpg on this server.


----------



## XEN

My blocked page beats your forbidden message.


----------



## bostjan

library=no blocked pages


----------



## Kevan




----------



## Naren

Mastodon said:


> The hell? It shows up on my computer.
> 
> Oh well this is what it was:http://www.roadsideamerica.com/attract/images/ca/CACARmuffler_harmel.jpg



For me, this shows up:

&#12371;&#12398;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#12398;&#34920;&#31034;&#12364;&#35469;&#12417;&#12425;&#12428;&#12390;&#12356;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435; 
&#12371;&#12398;&#12487;&#12451;&#12524;&#12463;&#12488;&#12522;&#12434;&#34920;&#31034;&#12377;&#12427;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12364;&#12394;&#12356;&#12363;&#12289;&#25552;&#20379;&#12373;&#12428;&#12383;&#12450;&#12459;&#12454;&#12531;&#12488;&#24773;&#22577;&#12434;&#20351;&#29992;&#12375;&#12390;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#12434;&#34920;&#31034;&#12377;&#12427;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12364;&#12394;&#12356;&#21487;&#33021;&#24615;&#12364;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290; 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

&#12371;&#12398;&#12487;&#12451;&#12524;&#12463;&#12488;&#12522;&#12414;&#12383;&#12399;&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#12434;&#34920;&#31034;&#12391;&#12365;&#12427;&#12399;&#12378;&#12392;&#24605;&#12358;&#22580;&#21512;&#12399;&#12289;&#38651;&#23376;&#12513;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#29992;&#12377;&#12427;&#12363;&#12289;www.roadsideamerica.com &#12507;&#12540;&#12512; &#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#12395;&#38651;&#35441;&#30058;&#21495;&#12364;&#35352;&#36617;&#12373;&#12428;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#22580;&#21512;&#12399;&#12289;&#38651;&#35441;&#12434;&#20351;&#29992;&#12375;&#12390; Web &#12469;&#12452;&#12488;&#12408;&#12398;&#21839;&#12356;&#21512;&#12431;&#12379;&#12390;&#12367;&#12384;&#12373;&#12356;&#12290;

[&#26908;&#32034;] &#12434;&#12463;&#12522;&#12483;&#12463;&#12377;&#12427;&#12392;&#12289;&#12452;&#12531;&#12479;&#12540;&#12493;&#12483;&#12488;&#19978;&#12398;&#24773;&#22577;&#12434;&#26908;&#32034;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;




HTTP &#12456;&#12521;&#12540; 403 - &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#19981;&#21487; 
Internet Explorer


----------



## Leon

(for the damned chicken scratch one post up  )


----------



## noodles

Fried chicken leads to heart disease.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee




----------



## noodles

Better run, Tin Man.


----------



## Kevan

Wait a second....
How does fried chicken beat Powder?


----------



## Town Drunk

http://southwestsmoker.com/images/new/storm&churchsmoker-012.jpg


Its a storm Shelter, I finally got my 15 posts so I think it should work. Sorry to bother you all yesterday.







Damn I'm just going to go play my guitar or something


----------



## noodles

Hey Town Drunk, image tags are your friend. [ img]url to image[ /img]. Just take out the spaces.






It's a bunker buster bomb.


----------



## Town Drunk

OK 1 last try here NORAD


----------



## noodles

Mountaintop removal mining.


----------



## Town Drunk

What the miners don't want to see


----------



## Drew

dead canaries? lol, awesome.


----------



## Steve

Is that bird on the surface of the moon? No wonder it's dead!


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## noodles




----------



## Steve




----------



## noodles

http://www.forgottenrealms.dk/images/Elminster.jpg

EDIT: OK, that picture was HUGE, so I just linked it.

One ressurection spell later...


----------



## Kevan

Not to sound like Fred Durst, but we need to back the fuck up.

-How does fried chicken beat Powder?
-How does Louie Anderson beat a dead canary?
-How does a Canadian Air Force death certificate beat Stacker 2?

And now to sound like Simon LeBon: "I need some information please (please, please)."


----------



## zimbloth

Kevan said:


> -How does Louie Anderson beat a dead canary?



He eats it?


----------



## noodles

Kevan said:


> Not to sound like Fred Durst, but we need to back the fuck up.
> 
> -How does fried chicken beat Powder?
> -How does Louie Anderson beat a dead canary?
> -How does a Canadian Air Force death certificate beat Stacker 2?



Dunno.
EDIT: What zimbloth said.
I guess Stacker 2 makes your heart explode.


----------



## eleven59

Kevan said:


> Not to sound like Fred Durst, but we need to back the fuck up.
> 
> -How does fried chicken beat Powder?
> -How does Louie Anderson beat a dead canary?
> -How does a Canadian Air Force death certificate beat Stacker 2?
> 
> And now to sound like Simon LeBon: "I need some information please (please, please)."


And if you look back, the fried chicken was "for the chicken scratch in the post above".


----------



## Steve

noodles said:


> Dunno.
> EDIT: What zimbloth said.
> I guess Stacker 2 makes your heart explode.



Exactly.. and once your heart explode, you die...


----------



## zimbloth

noodles said:


> http://www.forgottenrealms.dk/images/Elminster.jpg
> 
> EDIT: OK, that picture was HUGE, so I just linked it.
> 
> One ressurection spell later...








Skilled at owning sorcerers..


----------



## Kevan

eleven59 said:


> And if you look back, the fried chicken was "for the chicken scratch in the post above".


Fine, but Naren's chicken scratch wasn't a "beater" posting.

And I'm still missing the Louie Anderson/canary one.
Someone's gonna have to break out the crayons and draw me a map.


----------



## Leon

the chain has been broken so many times, it's not worth thinking about the past


----------



## zimbloth

Kevan said:


> Fine, but Naren's chicken scratch wasn't a "beater" posting.
> 
> And I'm still missing the Louie Anderson/canary one.
> Someone's gonna have to break out the crayons and draw me a map.



He ate the damn canary!


----------



## Shawn

zimbloth said:


> Skilled at owning sorcerers..



Dragon spits fire and leaves you with charred remains.


----------



## Leon




----------



## Kevan

Leon- I wouldn't have posted anything if there weren't so may weak links. 

I understand that Louie is hungry all the time, but come on...a dead canary?

Ok, back on track:


----------



## Leon

hey, what has 9 arms and sucks?


----------



## Kevan

Damn, this is easier than I thought:






Rick beat the car accident by getting back on drums and Hysteria was a(nother) mega-hit record for the band (17 million sold, 7 hit singles).


----------



## bostjan

Deaf Leopard. Those guys get owned by spell checker.


----------



## Naren

bostjan said:


> Deaf Leopard. Those guys get owned by spell checker.



Maybe so, but Def Leppard has already been beaten, yo, making your post invalid.


----------



## bostjan

Wasn't the last picture the Hysteria album by Def Leppard, dude?!


----------



## evil

bostjan said:


> Wasn't the last picture the Hysteria album by Def Leppard, dude?!




No, coz, it was a wrecked car, and Pyromania before that.


----------



## bostjan

doesn't matter how safe you drive this car, you will be crushed 

Hmm, I see a broken link now, I thought I saw a picture of the Hysteria album before.  oh well, now we'll never know.


----------



## eleven59




----------



## XEN

http://magliery.com/Graphics/YugoArt/ - Pictures of Yugos transformed into other more useful objects.


----------



## bostjan

You call that Fussball Foosball?!


----------



## eleven59

bostjan said:


> You call that Fussball?!


*ahem* _foos_ball.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

eleven59 said:


> *ahem* _foos_ball.


nice work


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee




----------



## noodles

Thankfully, I don't have a picture of him mooning the camera, although it would be the most appropriate response.


----------



## Steve

Remember Fonzarelli, couldn't say it...?


----------



## zimbloth

noodles said:


> Thankfully, I don't have a picture of him mooning the camera, although it would be the most appropriate response.








HENRY WINKLER......_ covered in bees!_


----------



## darren




----------



## noodles




----------



## XEN




----------



## noodles

Too bad you were in NY during the blackout. Push that button all you want...


----------



## FredGrass




----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Leon




----------



## Mastodon

(The green lantern's weakness is the color yellow, hence he cannot stop a yellow gun)


----------



## Shawn




----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Mastodon

(Yoda can sense subtle emotion changes in people using the force but can't sense a huge scheme involving 10,000 clone troopers)


----------



## zimbloth

I already beat Yoda. You're too slow. Also you lose for ripping off Maddox


----------



## Mastodon

I prefer borrowing.


----------



## bostjan

zimbloth said:


>








itchy dry skin

i almost posted a really gross pic, but decided to spare you guys just this once


----------



## Shawn




----------



## bostjan

side effects of using steroids such as cortisol


----------



## Kevan




----------



## eleven59

Kevan said:


>


Why couldn't you be normal and post a bandage?  I don't even know what that is


----------



## bostjan

EDIT: it's crazy glue






bonds skin instantly


----------



## Kevan

eleven59 said:


> Why couldn't you be normal and post a bandage?  I don't even know what that is


Normal is boring.
Plus, it's a little harder to beat CA than a bandage. 



bostjan said:


> EDIT: it's crazy glue
> http://www.garnersclassics.com/pics/story/stuck.jpg
> bonds skin instantly


The tongue stuck to the post isn't superglue. It's called something like "reverse convection" or something like that. I'll dig it up from the mental HDD in a few.


----------



## bostjan

Actually, it was a suction tube, but the point was having your skin painfully stuck to a foreign object. 

Game on.


----------



## evil

Stuck no more.


----------



## bostjan

meh, 'tis but a flesh wound


----------



## XEN




----------



## Shawn

urklvt said:


>


----------



## Metal Ken

bostjan said:


> meh, 'tis but a flesh wound



A Man who'se had his arms cut off beats a saw? lol


----------



## bostjan

Metal Ken said:


> A Man who'se had his arms cut off beats a saw? lol


Have you seen the movie?

His arms get cut off, but he is oblivious to the fact and continues attacking.


----------



## Metal Ken

bostjan said:


> Have you seen the movie?
> 
> His arms get cut off, but he is oblivious to the fact and continues attacking.


Yes i have. And he totally got owned ;p


----------



## Mastodon

Whatever let's start over.





(Holy crap if you do a google image search for seven string guitar (but make seven string one word) 90% of the results come from this site or Vince's site.


----------



## Allen Garrow

9 strings.


----------



## bostjan

10 > 9

bass is bigger and more unruly than guitar


----------



## Leon

http://www.tonylevin.com/pbfire.htm


----------



## bostjan

...


----------



## Mastodon

You killed it bostjan!
No one knows how to beat that.


----------



## bostjan

Yeah, Paul Gilbert in a fire proof suit is nearly indestructable and very dangerous. 

I'm sure someone will think of something clever if they want to do so.


----------



## Shawn

I bet he'll melt in lava.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## bostjan

elecman's electric blast beats iceman


----------



## Mastodon

Hooray for ressurection!


----------



## bostjan

umm stretch armstron beats elecman?

this will beat stretch heheh, even though it's come up 100 times


----------



## Jesse

this would use up all that liquid nitrogen and then some!


----------



## bostjan

clear-cut






this work?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

good show


----------



## bostjan

weird, it works for me...hang on


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

yep


----------



## noodles

Now you have bigger problems than a wart.


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Leon

fuck'n machines!


----------



## Mastodon

(Keanu Reeves didn't die in Speed (plus speed had one less crappy sequel than The Matrix))


----------



## bostjan

A speed limit for bicycles. That beats the movie speed, which you mentioned and the posted a broken picture link to.


----------



## Mastodon

The image shoes up for me.








Does this one work?


----------



## bostjan

But now your letter w doesn't show up


----------



## Mastodon

Wow that is a very bad typo.

Lol shoes.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee




----------



## eaeolian

Possibly the worst acting I've ever seen in a movie. It annoys me even with the sound off.


----------



## noodles

He kept her in line...


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## noodles




----------



## Mastodon

Ooh...goatsie....nah.


----------



## Vince

Mastodon said:


> (Holy crap if you do a google image search for seven string guitar (but make seven string one word) 90% of the results come from this site or Vince's site.



That's 'cause Chris and I, when put together, are pure fucking ownage


----------



## bostjan

^ das aids virus

[this is by no means a slam on anyone with a disease - bostjan]


----------



## Steve




----------



## Mastodon

(More acolades plus a whole bunch of nasty junk wasn't spread about him throughout the media like it was with Magic)


----------



## bostjan

old age = retirement


----------



## Shawn

Retirement = Spending the rest of your life here~









I don't know if that'll cure old age blues though.....it would for me.


----------



## maskofduality

this will ruin your retirement vacation for sure


----------



## bostjan

Michigan - hurricane free


----------



## Allen Garrow

I grew up in northern michigan the mosquito capital of the world.
~A


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## bostjan




----------



## maskofduality

light 'em up!


----------



## bostjan

fire blanket to go with pillows.


----------



## Shawn

Can't open it, it's welded shut, can't get to the fire blanket.


----------



## Naren

I think this defeats any of the last 5 posts.


----------



## Shawn

Now, it's just deadly smoke....


----------



## bostjan




----------



## noodles




----------



## Chris




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Leon

TNT > Dynamite


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Makelele




----------



## Leon




----------



## bostjan

The vault cracker of the futuristic past

EDIT: Leon, I was trying to set you up for that one, but you were too slow


----------



## Leon

no, Makelele was too fast! i knew you could have gone fusion, so i tried to find a picture of a Tokamak and/or diagram, but he beat me to the _finnish_ line


----------



## noodles




----------



## Mastodon




----------



## bostjan

i'm going to pretend that the big red x is a super nintendo






16 bit full color portable, and you can watch TV on it!


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> i'm going to pretend that the big red x is a super nintendo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 bit full color portable, and you can watch TV on it!


Can't play it if it's broken.


----------



## bostjan

get it fixed!


----------



## Shawn

Only if you can find it somewhere in this landfill-


----------



## Mastodon

Why do all my links end up broken!!!

And yes, yes it was an SNES.


----------



## bostjan

metal detector

might find some goodies and make $


----------



## Jesse

or this


----------



## bostjan

...


----------



## eleven59

It's a stitch ripper.


----------



## bostjan

yeah yeah, but it looks like a fancy bottle-opener






no more need for a fancy bottle-opener


----------



## noodles

Uh oh, you shouldn't have drank so much...


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Jesse

I think Billy Milano will take take of them pretty quick. NEVER piss off a fat guy.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## noodles

It's the babelfish logo.


----------



## bostjan

gross


----------



## Mastodon

Fresh Salmon Steaks.


----------



## Chris

(Red tide)


----------



## bostjan

clay flocculation system


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## bostjan

ohhhh noooo!


----------



## zimbloth

lol, nice


----------



## Mastodon

Gumby with a wammy bar. Nice.


----------



## zimbloth

indeed


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

GUMBY!!!


----------



## Imperium

Cat eats Gumby, i eat Chinese food.....

......MMmmmm chinese food...Thats not chicken by the way haha...


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Imperium

i couldnt help it haha sorry


----------



## Mastodon

(Phychiatrist)


----------



## bostjan

Dr. Hannibal Lecter - psychiatrist proof.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Shawn

Pheonix and Dragon


----------



## cadenhead

Slays your dragon, captures the Phoenix and then procedes to bang the royal hot chicks.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Jesse

I just PWNed everyone of you

PS be creative, whoever postes a pic of a bomb shelter will get "e-kicked in the nads".


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Jesse




----------



## zimbloth




----------



## bostjan

nothing beats chuck norris, but cobra commander beats anything...hmm we've hit a paradox


----------



## zimbloth

7>6


----------



## David

17/7


----------



## XEN

I figured I'd skip through the 8>7, 9>8, etc, bullshit, and say, 42>all of the rest.


----------



## David

psh, I'll cut it down till it's under 17 strings... PWNT!


----------



## XEN

Wait, I have to pwn myself:


----------



## bostjan

~half a brain.


----------



## Imperium

No brain.


----------



## Jesse

PPPSSSSSSS... BAM.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## bostjan

a cartoon ghostbuster


----------



## Shawn

A real Ghostbuster-


----------



## zimbloth

a dead link beats a ghostbuster?


----------



## bostjan

this is a dead link

badumpbump


----------



## shadowgenesis

hahaha. a dead link.
ok so i have nothign relevant to post but i love this fucking thread.


----------



## zimbloth

bostjan said:


> this is a dead link
> 
> badumpbump



Well done. You always post the best responses to mine. Now, what beats a dead Link..... hrm....


----------



## Mastodon

(Book burning mobile)

PS: We should be ashamed for letting this thread die.


----------



## darren

You should be ashamed for posting another dead link.


----------



## Mastodon

Okay you know what. There is no way to tell when you pull pictures from Google whether they still work or not.


----------



## eaeolian




----------



## DelfinoPie

^^^Drought...Firemen can't sprays what they ain'ts gots


----------



## b3n




----------



## Chris




----------



## XEN




----------



## darren




----------



## Chris




----------



## DelfinoPie

Not directly relevant but Russel Crowe could take Bill Murray anyday


----------



## Chris




----------



## noodles




----------



## darren

Mmm... meaty bones...


----------



## Mastodon

Though no one would use an AW-R on a lion.

Maybe an elephant gun :


----------



## Dive-Baum

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Jim_brady.jpg

It won't let me post a pic and my box is not full...What's up Chris???
Anyway this is a pic of Senator Brady for whom the Brady Bill was named...beats a gun any day.


----------



## noodles

But he doesn't beat Chuck!


----------



## eaeolian

Dammit, it moved too fast. It still beats "The Villiage" though.

For Chuck:


----------



## noodles

And for some dumb reason, this guy beat him in 2004. Man, are people stupid...


----------



## Allen Garrow

"Humans are such easy prey"
Pinhead

~A


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Buzz762




----------



## bostjan

Rust Away disclaimer said:


> CAUTION: DO NOT USE ON GLASS


----------



## Mastodon

(Kiln)


----------



## Jesse

Im going to play the nuclear halocaust card again!


----------



## JPMDan

I'll see your Nuclear Halocaust and beat it with my

Dr Evil's "Laser"


----------



## cadenhead

Your laser can never beat a good mirror!


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## Mastodon

Principal.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## JPMDan

Sniper


----------



## Allen Garrow

I swear this isn't me, this isn't the sort of "cat" I would eat.

~A


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Mastodon

Good luck tearing the bag open.


----------



## noodles




----------



## JPMDan

water will rust those scissors


----------



## noodles

^Yeah, but did you really need that much water?


----------



## JPMDan

had to change the pic it was too huge but I think a glass aof water should do the trick.


----------



## Makelele




----------



## noodles




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Mastodon

Not one, but TWO hurricanes.


----------



## bostjan

Cancelled

^ Flexes at hurricanes so they will leave me and the Waffle house alone!


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Cancelled
> 
> ^ Flexes at hurricanes so they will leave me and the Waffle house alone!


This muscle is real and not a hideous cartoon drawing.


----------



## Mastodon

Good luck fitting through this door.


----------



## bostjan

wall hole


----------



## Mastodon

Some plaster will take care of that.


----------



## Buzz762

No plaster will stand up to this:


----------



## Oguz286

Abbath and Horgh will take care of it!


----------



## Roland777

Further explanation unnecessary.


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Oguz286

Damn, i'm 0wn3d


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Roland777

Spatula guitar pwn


----------



## Oguz286

Makelele said:


>



BWAHAHAHAHAHAH     



Roland777 said:


> Spatula guitar pwn



Hitomi: "Now, we're cooking!"
(if you know what i mean  )


----------



## Roland777

Not really - I´ve only played Doa2 and Doa4 a few times (I severely despise the japanese speech - let the japanese characters speak japanese if you insist, but let the other characters speak their own native languages!)... That´s from the volleyball games?

Hey Mastodon - that was a frickin masterful counter of yours. Subtle, but very refined....


----------



## Makelele

They couldn't take it.

(They probably could take a lot more of it than me, though)


----------



## Roland777

No hangover!


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Roland777




----------



## Oguz286

Roland777 said:


> Not really - I´ve only played Doa2 and Doa4 a few times (I severely despise the japanese speech - let the japanese characters speak japanese if you insist, but let the other characters speak their own native languages!)... That´s from the volleyball games?
> 
> Hey Mastodon - that was a frickin masterful counter of yours. Subtle, but very refined....



Japanese FTW  But that's my opinion, and well Hitomi says "Now were cooking!" when she is winning in Doax


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Mastodon

Roland777 said:


> Not really - I´ve only played Doa2 and Doa4 a few times (I severely despise the japanese speech - let the japanese characters speak japanese if you insist, but let the other characters speak their own native languages!)... That´s from the volleyball games?
> 
> Hey Mastodon - that was a frickin masterful counter of yours. Subtle, but very refined....



Thank you. And I also agree on each character speaking their native languages.


----------



## Roland777

This duo beats that duo.


----------



## noodles




----------



## nitelightboy

How bout some poop for you.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## BinaryTox1n

king kong > jack black.


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## bostjan




----------



## cadenhead




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Jesse




----------



## cadenhead

Disk breaks


----------



## Jesse

canadian road.


----------



## cadenhead




----------



## JPMDan




----------



## bostjan

No more pot holes.


----------



## Mastodon

Can't use dynamite without blowing himself up.


----------



## bostjan

Judge Doom > Toons


----------



## Steve

Chris Lloyd's Uncle Fester > Chis Lloyd's Judge Doom


----------



## bostjan

Metal Uncle Fester >>> Old Smelley Uncle Fester

Game, Set and Match!


----------



## JPMDan

Fanned Fret 8 Strings are more metal than 6


----------



## cadenhead

Termites


----------



## bostjan




----------



## JPMDan

Fixed it.


----------



## evil

That's a big red x so here is a big blue o


----------



## Mastodon

What the fuck is that?


----------



## JPMDan

The pic I posted or that Evil posted?

My pic is the roach monster from the first men in black


----------



## bostjan

How does a roach beat a giant anthropomorphic can of roach poison? 

And how the hell does a weird painted tile beat a twenty foot roach?!


----------



## JPMDan

because that roach killed an exterminator in the movie but it takes a harrison ford to kill it. the big blue O was posted because the pic wasnt showing except a red X


----------



## Allen Garrow

I'll see your 1 "O" and raise you "XXX"






~A


----------



## JPMDan

I see your XXX and raise a Peavey XXX which is more metal and more fun.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Ouch! that's a tuff one,,,, this ain't metal,,,but it's got hops and barley, which your amp does not..... 
~A


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## JPMDan

Dub Ya Says fuck that shit


----------



## bostjan

well, lately, at least&#8230;


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Shawn

This will take him out.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Allen Garrow

?


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Elysian




----------



## nitelightboy

Frosen waterfall!!


----------



## XEN




----------



## bostjan

De-Icer won't work if it's frozen too!


----------



## nitelightboy

How about the sun to take care of that?


----------



## Makelele




----------



## bostjan




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## bostjan

Hurricane-proof mansion (still not tornado-proof, thus tornado beats hurricane and house beats hurricane)


----------



## JPMDan

mansion isnt earthquake proof


----------



## bostjan

Who cares about earthquakes on the moon?


----------



## noodles

Yeah, but decompression is a bitch...


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Mykie

He will eat you.


----------



## noodles




----------



## bostjan

EDIT DAMN YOU NOODLES! :LOL:


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Mykie

smash the record player


----------



## bostjan

Hammer-proof case to contain shannon and protect his metal from being tempered.


----------



## noodles

But it's not really Hammer-proof.


----------



## JPMDan

Hammer can't penetrate this


----------



## bostjan

wolves eat weasels.

EDIT:  Dan, awesome picture +erep


----------



## Mykie

Not when i throw this in the room

[EDIT] thats for the cat


----------



## bostjan

We've totally lost continuity

Try again:


----------



## XEN




----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Mykie

They will think its candy and eat it


----------



## JPMDan

Not if they see this first


----------



## Mykie

They will go for this first


----------



## bostjan

Not with this mug! (dan)





Not if you throw these in the cheese. (mykie)


----------



## Allen Garrow

Really not sure if this beats the above,,,,butt.....
~A


----------



## Mykie

That is all I have to say!!!


----------



## Imperium

Lets see you dance... Sucker you got nothing on me..etc..etc.....


----------



## Mastodon

Can't touch this.


----------



## noodles

Oh yes I can...






It's thermite.


----------



## Mykie

+





Way better comp and a fireproof safe


----------



## noodles

Unless your safe is safe up to temperatures of 4532°F, you might want to try again. Go look up thermite on Wikipedia: it's essentially boiling iron.


----------



## Mykie

Shes hotter


----------



## noodles

^ Yep, that's how you beat thermite... 






Too much time in the sun leads to skin cancer, though.


----------



## Rick

>cancer.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Winter in the Pyrenees, and that's about the only thing that can stop Lance, actually it would stop his bike but I'm sure he could run the rest in Moon boots.




~A


----------



## Mykie

*Avalanche*


----------



## noodles




----------



## Makelele

apparently


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Imperium

http://www.hategun.com/blog/images/furout.jpg

God damn i'm now a vegan  hahahaha


----------



## JPMDan

hmmm only 2?

http://netpause.com/tmpPictures/Picture_122768126222303466.jpg


----------



## Drew

direct links removed - keep it work safe, fellas.


----------



## Rick

High school.

It's actually my old school.


----------



## noodles




----------



## Rick

What is that?


----------



## Mykie

SWAT


----------



## Drew

rg7420user said:


> What is that?



Columbine, unless I'm VERY greatly mistaken. 

I was on a class trip to DC the day that happened - we spent a morning up in one of the hotel rooms circled around a TV and not really saying anything. Something I really never wanted to ever see again. :/


----------



## Rick

Drew said:


> Columbine, unless I'm VERY greatly mistaken.
> 
> I was on a class trip to DC the day that happened - we spent a morning up in one of the hotel rooms circled around a TV and not really saying anything. Something I really never wanted to ever see again. :/



Gotcha. That was one sad day. 

Can't think of anything to beat the SWAT team.


----------



## Allen Garrow

The Columbine photo was in poor taste to say the least. Let's see if we can save this thread with some Navy seal equiptment.

~A


----------



## bostjan

that vehicle offers no protection nor defence from this.


----------



## Shawn

This, with perfect aim, should take that plane down.


----------



## Mastodon

Can't aim if you're a blindfolded peace loving hippy.


----------



## Jesse

Ted Nugent.


----------



## XEN




----------



## noodles




----------



## XEN

^ God, I love Pit Bulls! They freakin' rule. They get such a bad rap, but it is the irresponsible owners who need to be banned, not the dogs.


----------



## Mykie

I don't think a cat with claws can beat Ted Nugent, or a pit bull. Shit even a fucking lion for that matter. He'll rip its head off.


----------



## noodles

urklvt said:


> ^ God, I love Pit Bulls! They freakin' rule. They get such a bad rap, but it is the irresponsible owners who need to be banned, not the dogs.



 There are no bad dogs, only bad owners. They only do what they are allowed to get away with.


----------



## Shawn

This polar bear is hungry and ready to attack.


----------



## noodles




----------



## Rick




----------



## noodles

^Umm, I was showing the ice melting, trapping the polar bears where they were at. I don't see how adding more sun helps...


----------



## Rick

Gotcha. My bad.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Ok, so it will take more than 30 lbs of Freon,,, but god dammit it's a good start.
~A


----------



## Mastodon

Perhaps ACE refrigeration factory will be able to produce enough freon.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Mastodon said:


> Perhaps ACE refrigeration factory will be able to produce enough freon.



Yessssss,,,,excellent.........





~A


----------



## noodles




----------



## Shawn




----------



## noodles




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Mykie




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Mykie




----------



## bostjan




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## bostjan

olestra


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

bostjan said:


> weird, those img tags didn't work




Fixed.



bostjan said:


> olestra





some smart dude said:


> Olestra may cause abdominal cramping and loose stools. Olestra inhibits the absorption of some vitamins and other nutrients.


----------



## Mastodon

Yeah this pretty much beats everything on this page.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Screw that human heart crap, it's all about the pig heart:


----------



## Mykie

WHATS FOR LUNCH?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That barbeque can not possibly withstand the might of:






The George Foreman grill.


----------



## bostjan

yeah but fire is more awesomew~


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Okay, scratch my previous pic.






Take that, shitty BBQ!


----------



## bostjan

> Directory Listing Denied
> 
> This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed.



Bad luck today?

Oh well, this directory listing is not denied:


----------



## Mykie

Put the book on the grill and burn it


----------



## bostjan

fine, but i could always take a microfilm picture of every page before you do.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

bostjan said:


> fine, but i could always take a microfilm picture of every page before you do.



Fuck that, I'll grill the book before you microfilm it:


----------



## JPMDan

Not if Biff steals it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Biff got whooped by McFly though.


----------



## Mastodon

Parkinson's.


----------



## Mykie

^


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Parkinson's research.


----------



## DelfinoPie

READING IS THE DEVIL!!!


----------



## Mastodon

All she needs is a good cock to clear up that grumpiness.


----------



## noodles




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## noodles

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



Trying to do this?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah, I'm just grabbing crap off of Google Images, so it keeps screwing up the path to the pic if I'm not paying attention.


----------



## noodles

In that case...






The Romans kicked the Egyptians asses.


----------



## Makelele

The Germans kicked the Roman's asses.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## noodles




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

His life sucks, so he got hit with depression, turned emo, and killed himself.


----------



## XEN

Anti-psychotic drug


----------



## Mykie

Dr Kevorkian


----------



## Rick

Supreme Court.


----------



## MetalMike




----------



## Allen Garrow

noodles said:


> Trying to do this?



Which dude from Gwar is this? Flattus Maximus?

~A


----------



## Rick




----------



## noodles




----------



## Mastodon

Side affects:

Increased bloodpressure, increased heart rate, headaches lightheadedness or dizziness, loss of appetite, restless or hyperactive, nose bleeds, blurred vision, outbreak of acne.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Death totally kicks the shit out of all of those pussy ass symptoms.


----------



## noodles




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Are we taking the jag?


----------



## Rick

I love that movie!


----------



## noodles




----------



## Mykie




----------



## bostjan

Lotsa money, it keeps tobacco growing all of the time.


----------



## noodles

Good at making money disappear.


----------



## bostjan

Russia = better democracy than Iraq, despite Bush's claims, lol.


----------



## Rick

"What seems to be the problem, occifer?"


----------



## eaeolian




----------



## noodles

Uh oh, no cash.


----------



## Mykie

Winning lottery ticket


----------



## Rick




----------



## Allen Garrow




----------



## bostjan

Medieval this


----------



## Buzz762

No match for this guy:







Note: If you haven't seen the Assassin's Creed trailer, you probably won't get how this guy wins.


----------



## Mastodon

He dosn't kill anyone in the trailor though.

I'm going to take us back to this,








because I'll be damned if I'm going to dish out 600 bucks just to play the latest video games.


----------



## bostjan

let me know if you can see that.


----------



## Mastodon

Yep I can see it.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Uncle Sam


----------



## Makelele




----------



## JPMDan

Not if he's dead

BBCode isnt working for mehttp://plig.org/things/pictures/tn/sniper.med.jpg


----------



## Makelele




----------



## cadenhead




----------



## JPMDan

He can't give us puppies if he's at church.


----------



## bostjan

Sexual activities are required at this church.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Bump. This thread was always good for a laugh.


----------



## noodles




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## eaeolian




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

And back to the chainsaw.


----------



## noodles




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

It's an electric chainsaw, note the cord  I chose it so gas couldn't beat chainsaw again.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Buzz762

Edit:damnit zimbloth!


----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris

fuck, you guys are quick.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Propane generator, fuck gas


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lozek

Renewable energy


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Supernova, bye bye sun.


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

How's an asteroid beat a supernova?


----------



## darren




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

We'll just have to plug up that hole!

Edit: Doh, wasn't quick enough.



D-EJ915 said:


>








Once the wick gets wet that thing is useless.


----------



## eaeolian




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## zimbloth




----------



## darren

How does a Zippo beat a black hole?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

It was printed on a card.






Hurricane Katrina beats FEMA.


----------



## zimbloth

City in the sky..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I was going to post a picture of a plane, but I figured that would be in bad taste.






The empire fucked that city up.


----------



## zimbloth

Owned by a lost love?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

We can repair that damage easily enough.


----------



## zimbloth

How does that repair his broken heart?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm talking about all the electronics he destroyed, but I supposed since he's mostly machine you COULD repair his heart


----------



## darren




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## noodles




----------



## Loomer




----------



## noodles

How do eggs beat a power blackout? 

Either way, fuck your eggs.


----------



## Loomer

The Eggs were aimed at the microwave  Curse my slow connection!

Anyway:

"Eggs are, like, our little feathery friends to come, maaaaan!"






It frickin' hard to beat a hammer.


----------



## Rick

The Betty Ford Clinic


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

EDIT: Fuck, this was directed at the hippy.


----------



## Mr. S

noodles said:


> How do eggs beat a power blackout?
> 
> Either way, fuck your eggs.










JJ Rodriguez said:


> EDIT: Fuck, this was directed at the hippy.


----------



## Loomer

JJ Rodriguez said:


> EDIT: Fuck, this was directed at the hippy.



Technically, it beats both. Good job!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Those firemen ain't gonna do shit when these guys abduct em!


----------



## eaeolian

Obvious...


----------



## Mr. S




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

eaeolian said:


> Obvious...








The women in black will put them in their place.

EDIT: Shit, too slow.


----------



## noodles

Mr. S said:


>








He pwns all your marbles.


----------



## Mr. S

Myra Hindley (yes im aware that that was infact quite dark)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## zimbloth




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

http://www.wyp2005.nl/science_unlimited/selectie/groot/su_22.jpg

EDIT: Holy shit balls that was way too big.

Science. I don't know who that is but I seen natural cure or something in the file name so I'm assuming he's a faith healer of some type


----------



## Mr. S

zimbloth said:


>


i didnt know who "they" were so i assumed it was....


----------



## Lozek

Mr. S said:


> i didnt know who "they" were so i assumed it was....



Can't see that link anymore so I'm going with Cancer cells to beat Mr Cure-All:


----------



## Dormant

Roger beat Cancer.


----------



## Lozek

Schumacher beats Roger in a race


----------



## Dormant

Say goodnight Michael:


----------



## Rick

^Wow. How do you top that?


----------



## Pauly

Although.. how do you top this?!


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## skinhead




----------



## Spoongirl

Guanacos (Chilean police trucks that shoot water in riots and shit) beat Molotovs


----------



## Ryan

Spoongirl said:


> Guanacos (Chilean police trucks that shoot water in riots and shit) beat Molotovs


----------



## OzzyC

Ryan said:


>



flood


----------



## Ryan

Gondola.


----------



## NDG

Torpedo


----------



## Pauly

zimbloth said:


>



Lo-pan, serious business!!!


----------



## XEN

No torpedo can beat the KRAKEN!!!!


----------



## Ryan

Knightley.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## omentremor

those boots were made for stompin


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I see power rangers in the file name, but I can't see the pic, anyways they can't fuck with apocalypse.


----------



## omentremor

Hed go down


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

He doesn't have god mode on, as is apparent from the lack of yellow eyes in his pic. There's no way he's gonna fuck with Apocalypse without god mode.


----------



## Sebastian

FIRE MARIO


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## HighGain510

This guys says he pwns your scissors!


----------



## Mr. S

HighGain510 said:


> This guys says he pwns your scissors!



not without his hat


----------



## Sebastian

The sign is destroyed


----------



## HighGain510

Fine, now he just has a bigger hat!






Don't mess with Texas!!! 



VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> The sign is destroyed



I'll see your broken sign and raise you by glue!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if the horses escape the glue factory!


----------



## HighGain510

They won't get very far... with the GREAT WALL OF CHINA in front of them! Booyah! 






Edit: Before someone steals my idea, how about I beat the Great Wall of China.... with those goddamn Mongolians from South Park!






Pwned myself...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Your wall can't stand up to the wrecking ball!


----------



## Ror3h

God damn mongolians!
lmao


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I pwned your wall with my wrecking ball before the mongorians did.


----------



## Seedawakener

I cut the chain of your wreckingball.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if I weld your bolt cutters together.


----------



## HighGain510

You can't melt my space shuttle!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

But I can fuck it up before it gets to space with my commie friends!


----------



## HighGain510

Ah but your commie friend's didn't realize that when they dismantled their nuclear program, we still had ours going! Not even Jack Bauer could stop one of these!!!  BOOM!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

That poses no problem for my LEAD APRON!


----------



## HighGain510

What about a little of Dr. Evil's






Liquid Hot Magma!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This always stops the burning.


----------



## noodles

Allergic reaction.


----------



## Spoongirl

My antiallergic beat your reaction


----------



## HighGain510

Ah yes, but your anti-allergic pills are no match for long-haired cats!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The cat is no match for this killing machine.


----------



## Spoongirl

sorry little guy  I hate to do this but..


----------



## Seedawakener

I open the cage .


----------



## noodles

Not if it's welded shut!


----------



## ibzrg1570

power outage


----------



## Lozek

Hamster powered dynamo will fix it


----------



## Rick

Until this little bastard catches it.


----------



## Seedawakener

Not if the crazy cat lady catches it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if they catch the crazy cat lady first.


----------



## darren

"Hello, Clarice..."


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Spoongirl

Jodie Foster? How does she beats Hannibal? 

and what could beat Jodie Foster? xD


----------



## HotRodded7321

Spoongirl said:


> Jodie Foster? How does she beats Hannibal?
> 
> and what could beat Jodie Foster? xD



hmm....well, I thought hannibal beat her!? but I'm not sure. maybe they tied


----------



## D-EJ915

jodie foster obviously travelled to another dimension like in that one movie


----------



## ibzrg1570

Spoongirl said:


> Jodie Foster? How does she beats Hannibal?
> 
> and what could beat Jodie Foster? xD





noodles said:


>


some call it plagiarism, i call it being resourceful


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf


----------



## ibzrg1570




----------



## HighGain510

Shield blocks your hatchet:


----------



## OzzyC

sniper shoots you from behind while your distracted by blocking the hatchet


----------



## ibzrg1570

not sure if it could take a sniper bullet, but if not, then i'm sure two vests could do the job!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## OzzyC

you get lost in my mine field


----------



## Ryan




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## HighGain510

Your coins have no effect on my halo-inspired suit of armor:






Go ahead, hit me with a car! The video proves I'll just bounce off and get up!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If I feed you pills you won't be able to climb into that monstrosity.


----------



## HighGain510

Mmmmm ipecac syrup will make those babies come right back up, along with just about anything else you ate for the past 2 days! hehe


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if I duct tape my mouth shut!


----------



## Seedawakener

Ill cut your tape into pieces.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if I shield myself with this infant.


----------



## noodles




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if you get loaded with blanks.


----------



## noodles

Time to steal a new weapon.


----------



## HighGain510

I never fire blanks:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if you get your nuts caught in this.


----------



## Buzz762

This should open that bitch up nicely.


----------



## eaeolian




----------



## Seedawakener

SHIT... i was kinda late... just ignore this one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

eaeolian said:


>








Beats them twice, they're grim and cold, and they're way more metal


----------



## Ryan

Probably the only thing with more leather...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

These obnoxious people from PETA might have a thing or 2 to say to that store...


----------



## omentremor

That fox meets his end....


----------



## OzzyC

drive by shooting!


----------



## Ryan

Carjack!


----------



## OzzyC

*stalls and causes wreck*


----------



## HotRodded7321

High speed chase! 







Edit : Dammit, you beat me to it!


----------



## Ryan

LOL


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Thread over.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Especially at 0740 AM.....HELL YES!


----------



## OzzyC

no need to continue the thread...
Opeth>*


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This guy will put that bitch in her place.


----------



## OzzyC

distract him with this





EDIT late...oh well


----------



## HotRodded7321

This guy will put him in a happy place and he won't want to anymore


----------



## noodles

Actually, that hamburger works on diet king Richard Simmons... 






Too bad you can't eat it without beer.


----------



## Jason




----------



## HotRodded7321

...Peer pressure....wins every time


----------



## noodles




----------



## HotRodded7321

I still say he did it 






2pac....oh yeah.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## noodles

They won't fire if they get wet.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Couldn't think of anything else


----------



## JPMDan

Not if he gets eaten by the shark while doing baywatch


----------



## HotRodded7321

^I have a perfect one for that....but I'm not sure I should post it! 

fuck it....


----------



## JPMDan

OMFG!!!!!!!!!! that is distgustingly funny, you get rep that is some fucking sick funny shit, I almost pissed my pants on this one.


----------



## HotRodded7321

I honestly wanna see someone beat that


----------



## Metal Ken

HotRodded7321 said:


> ^I have a perfect one for that....but I'm not sure I should post it!
> 
> fuck it....





Holy fuck, its the Michelin Man!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Metal Ken said:


> Holy fuck, its the Michelin Man!


----------



## D-EJ915

dude that is the nastiest picture ever


----------



## HotRodded7321

End of thread....I win.


----------



## Oguz286

Sorry to say this, but no you don't 

The one man who beats EVERYONE and EVERYTHING out there is none other than:






Lord Flashheart! (for all of you who know Blackadder ) He could give her multiple orgasms just by sitting on her (which shouldn't be hard ). 

Or as he would say it: Let's dooooooooooooo IT!


----------



## Rick

As far as the "Michelin Man" pic, 

What about the Ghostbusters? They torched the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Rick

HotRodded7321 said:


>


----------



## HighGain510

Oh no, Joe! He was taken hostage!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Then their city gets leveled


----------



## HighGain510

They moved into a submarine....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The submarine went into some magma, game over for them.


----------



## HotRodded7321

EDIT: DAMN!!! lol


----------



## HighGain510

They had on their trusty underwater suits and bailed out!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Mario busted their little bubble helmets and they all drowned.


----------



## HighGain510

Wario sits on Mario... he's so fat!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Wario gets the Vulcan Death Grip.....


----------



## noodles

Hot chick trumps Trekkie every time.


----------



## Sebastian

Only one person can defeat that (well in reality no one can but this is sevenstring.org) so


----------



## HotRodded7321

Herman Ri will come shit on her head and she won't be so hot anymore!


----------



## Sebastian

Too late dude


----------



## HighGain510

Pinhead decided to ruffle her dirty pillows with his face!


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## Ryan




----------



## HotRodded7321

?

Well....since that's really nothing....


----------



## HighGain510

Kit has enough and finally runs Hasselhoff's ass over.... "Fuck yo couch, Michael."


----------



## JPMDan

KARR takes out KITT


----------



## B Lopez

rust


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Hammer beats hamster every time.


----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## HotRodded7321

Betcha that saw won't cut through Titanium.....muuaahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## HotRodded7321

....he's made of adamintantimeu----what the fuck ever it is.....bullets don't beat him. I'd use a giant magnet, lol.


----------



## WayneCustom7

HotRodded7321 said:


> ....he's made of adamintantimeu----what the fuck ever it is.....bullets don't beat him. I'd use a giant magnet, lol.



I edited my reply...he's a comic book character and an eraser will put him down...erasers are like GOD in the comic book realm...MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## HotRodded7321

WayneCustom7 said:


> I edited my reply...he's a comic book character and an eraser will put him down...erasers are like GOD in the comic book realm...MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## WayneCustom7

Don't sit there laughing, beat the fucking picture...if you can


----------



## HotRodded7321

Erase that, beeotch!


----------



## WayneCustom7

Consider yourself beaten err or erased!


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## WayneCustom7

I was having trouble with my copy paste skills!


----------



## HotRodded7321

The baddest muthafucka on the planet....


----------



## WayneCustom7

'nuff said! Who's bad now?


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## OzzyC




----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## HighGain510

ROFL I'm not sure what the hell that is, but.....


----------



## WayneCustom7

Rock beats scissors...


----------



## omentremor

He will clear yo candles and stuff

well ill beat myself
oooohhhh what a lame joke

i shouldnt mention masterbating after looking at a monk, its unwholesome


----------



## Desecrated

Beats kung fu monk.


----------



## Jackthemetaldrunk

Buddhist beats candles, bigger candles(namely fire) beat buddhist, what a vicious circle.........

(edit: dang, beaten to it)
(edit of edit: although this probably translates to the other one too)


----------



## omentremor

I beat both with a man that spits and eats fire



I beat both with a man that spits and eats fire


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Jackthemetaldrunk

Well here's a superhero that will put a "damper" on your plans, heheheh, I guess you're somewhat "washed up"


(GARRRGGHH, beaten to it again!!!)


----------



## omentremor




----------



## Makelele




----------



## Jackthemetaldrunk

lets see your computer generated image be computer generated without a computer to be generated on


----------



## omentremor

She will be fine


----------



## Jackthemetaldrunk

Glue always holds better


----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## omentremor

But who will make your products


----------



## Jackthemetaldrunk

sweatshop workers of course!!


----------



## omentremor

What will you do when I lure them away with huge amounts of money


----------



## Jackthemetaldrunk

tell the police you're harboring illegal immigrants


----------



## omentremor

What do I care? I have connections


----------



## Jackthemetaldrunk

I too have connections....

(sorry it's a bit big)


----------



## omentremor

NO ONE FUCKS WITH BRUM!!


----------



## HotRodded7321

The Knightrider can!!!!


----------



## OzzyC

*car built by*


----------



## omentremor

Ahah, but I am more power efficiant.


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## OzzyC

EDIT late...


----------



## omentremor

The wether doesnt worry me when you know people. Namely god.


----------



## OzzyC

TIMECUBE!


----------



## omentremor

??


----------



## OzzyC

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20605&highlight=time+cube


----------



## HotRodded7321

OzzyC said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20605&highlight=time+cube









Crazy timecube guy....you can pretty much ignore him.


----------



## omentremor

hahahaha, Ill beat him though





You cant ignore him if hes got one of these


----------



## HotRodded7321

This guy would violate him and steal it!


----------



## omentremor

What's he gonna violate him with now? (please not an explicit comeback)


----------



## HotRodded7321




----------



## omentremor

"Wait, dont shoot, Look at distraction"!!!! *sneaky escape*


----------



## BinaryTox1n

It's not just a distracion they see, it's this:




And they won't be escaping.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Shoot it down


----------



## B Lopez

anti-tank


----------



## omentremor

There wont be any killing if these meddling kids have their way....


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Lets see how meddling those kids feel after a dose of some jesus juice...


----------



## omentremor

Slayer's of all that isnt metal






Can no one beat the gods that are Massacration?


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Not even the blackest of hearts cannot be warmed by this:




Avalanche!


----------



## Ryan

Hrmmm i dunno:


----------



## HotRodded7321

*Monkey says that cute stuff is for wussies and capped that bears ass!*


----------



## omentremor

But look who he has to answer to


----------



## HighGain510

Trumped with the Rick James card bitches!






"King Kong ain't got shit on me!!! I'm Rick James bitch!"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## HighGain510

Everyone knows that Prince beats Charlie Murphy!






Would you like some grapes? Bitches.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Depression beats Dave Chapelle.


----------



## HighGain510

Back in the game baby!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Too bad for side effects though, check out number 7.


----------



## noodles

More fiber in your diet.


----------



## omentremor

But you live in the city, how will you get fresh fruit and vegetables?


----------



## WayneCustom7

NO FUCKING EXPLANATION REQUIRED!!!


----------



## Ryan




----------



## B Lopez

I made a sequence for clarity


----------



## Jackthemetaldrunk

The ultimate abnormally large-headed alien killer himself..........


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Too bad a lot of people can't read that comic though.


----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

How does Bubbles beat illiteracy OR Dubya?


----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Desecrated

JJ Rodriguez said:


> How does Bubbles beat illiteracy OR Dubya?



reading glasses help you to read.


----------



## WayneCustom7

Desecrated said:


> reading glasses help you to read.



EGGGGGSACTLY! Now we have to start over...


----------



## Desecrated

WayneCustom7 said:


> EGGGGGSACTLY! Now we have to start over...



Its okay, I have something that beat glasses 






Pie beats glasses.


----------



## noodles




----------



## HighGain510




----------



## noodles




----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## noodles




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Mines works on 2 levels


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## nitelightboy

Bears eat stupid people.


----------



## noodles




----------



## nitelightboy

Buh bye, little red riding skank.


----------



## noodles

nitelightboy said:


> Buh bye, little red riding skank.



That's Christopher Robin, you uneducated Philistine. 






We know how to take care of wolves around these parts.


----------



## nitelightboy

Pissed off Italian chick with my 357 magnum. 



noodles said:


> That's Christopher Robin, you uneducated Philistine. .



I realize that you bald Travelocity gnome


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Chuck norris doesn't dodge bullets.. Bullets dodge Chuck Norris


----------



## WayneCustom7




----------



## Rick

WayneCustom7 said:


>



Not sure whether to be turned on or frightened.


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.thehousefm.com/caption/images/Drop the piano.jpg

Safety-vest doesn't help you from falling piano.


----------



## nitelightboy

My evil lime hat will protect me!! MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

God just bypassed teh evil lime hat


----------



## Lozek

Mood wrecker


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

He'll save the kitten.

EDIT: Damn, too late.


----------



## nitelightboy

They'll lock up that crack ho!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if that big stuffed dog gets ticks.


----------



## nitelightboy

I used to use this to kill ticks on my dog...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Haha! April fools, it's actually urine.


----------



## nitelightboy

Feel the wrath of the Unrine Wall of Doom


----------



## Wiggywiggler

sewer rats own the urinals


----------



## nitelightboy

Ouch...that's a bad day right there.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

is not, if the rats use these


----------



## nitelightboy

Not if she walks by


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Not if a guy reading this sees her first


----------



## nitelightboy

I can't see your pic, but this'll shred whatever he's reading


----------



## Wiggywiggler

interestingly enough,





I hope this shows or the fun is gone :/

Okay, the fun is gone
- No, I owned them


----------



## nitelightboy

He can take the fun outta anything


----------



## Wiggywiggler

But he can fix it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The only thing dumb enough to beat Dubya....is himself.

EDIT: Picture was too big, and I was too late anyways.


----------



## nitelightboy

He can't fix it if he's distracted by this


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Not is she beats her to it


----------



## nitelightboy

Not if he uses her for his latest "Baby Got Back" vid first


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Which is sexist and won't be published, if she has a say on it


----------



## nitelightboy

He won't hear the case


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well..


----------



## nitelightboy

Let's see how well it works with this MUAHAHAHA







It's a trumpet mute in case you can't see it!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well I can't see that.. but this guy will BEAT it anyways:




Lappeenranta ftw!


----------



## nitelightboy

This guy'll whoop him up any day


----------



## Wiggywiggler

I see the trumpet mute now.. weird..

Anyways, the guy just needs to be distracted from fighting with:


----------



## nitelightboy

Not if this happens first


----------



## Wiggywiggler

In which case, this guy comes up and tells you you should have drunk that milk instead of spilling it


----------



## nitelightboy

He beat ya once, he'll do it again!


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Not without steroids, he wouldn't have


----------



## noodles




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## noodles




----------



## nitelightboy

Rock beats scissors


----------



## Wiggywiggler

a papermill puts out a whole lotta paper


----------



## Desecrated

Greenpeace will fight any industry

mod edit: image tags are your friend


----------



## nitelightboy

A few of these should take care of that mill...


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well they take care of greenpeace..
So the bomb is beaten by a..





BUCKET OF WATER!

(Turns off the fuse)


----------



## noodles

drought


----------



## Wiggywiggler

That is beaten by a politically incorrect flood


----------



## nitelightboy

Um....not sure you can get fish in a drought....So how about a rain dance


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Well that causes the FLOOD, so..






SEWAGE FTW


----------



## noodles




----------



## nitelightboy

Again...he's ruined something else


----------



## noodles




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## noodles




----------



## Wiggywiggler




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Wiggywiggler said:


>





This thread was too fun to let die 






Iraw outlawed Freemasonry in 80's.


----------



## noodles

Look out, Iran!


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

OzzyC said:


>


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

noodles said:


> Look out, Iran!



Actually it's Iraq (well, that's what I googled anyways) but yours works for both


----------



## keithb

JJ Rodriguez said:


>


----------



## neon_black88

JJ Rodriguez said:


>


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

keithb said:


>








If its really windy good luck making that shot!


----------



## bobbyretelle

this could take a little wind i think ( =

guided missiles


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

bobbyretelle said:


> this could take a little wind i think ( =
> 
> guided missiles



Not with my sattelite defense system.


----------



## bobbyretelle

no match for my imperial star destroyer


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

bobbyretelle said:


> no match for my imperial star destroyer










Han Solo said:


> It's the ship that made the Kessel Run in less than twelve parsecs. I've outrun Imperial starships. Not the local bulk cruisers mind you, I'm talking about the big Corellian ships now. She's fast enough for you old man. What's the cargo?


----------



## Mattayus

This motherfucker single-handedly ruined Lucas, therefore he beats the falcon


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This guy is WAY fucking cooler than Jar-Jar.


----------



## bobbyretelle

=dead


----------



## neon_black88

She's got EIGHT arms, with weapons and she's riding a freaking tiger.

Edit: And she's pleased about it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

neon_black88 said:


> She's got EIGHT arms, with weapons and she's riding a freaking tiger.
> 
> Edit: And she's pleased about it.








Science vs Religion.


----------



## MrJack

Kid brainwashed by religion blows up your science.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I hynotize, calm and demotivate your confused child with these brightly coloured bastards.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

DelfinoPie said:


> I hynotize, calm and demotivate your confused child with these brightly coloured bastards.



This guy will do his damndest to get them banned!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Death beats old people.


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## lobee

Immortal eh? Not when he's through with 'em.


----------



## Randy

Ducan MacLeod blows, but he DID 'beat' Connor.


----------



## stuh84

Immortal AND can fire lightning out of his fingers


----------



## OzzyC

So can this guy.


----------



## stuh84

But is he immortal? Vader proved he aint


----------



## Emperoff

Darth Vader pwned Sidious!


----------



## CatPancakes

messup


----------



## OzzyC

He brings balance to the force.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This dude totally fucked his sister. Once you fuck someone's sister you've automatically one-upped them for life.


----------



## Naren

He's just a total badass and would whip Han Solo's ass old-school style.


----------



## Anthony

Naren said:


> He's just a total badass and would whip Han Solo's ass old-school style.



/thread


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Naren said:


> He's just a total badass and would whip Han Solo's ass old-school style.



Yeah, but he's starting to look like this guy.


----------



## Anthony

Wait...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

He'll be here soon enough.


----------



## Groff

JJ Rodriguez said:


> He'll be here soon enough.



Grab one of these, and take the wheels off his chair. Boom! Immobilized.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

TheMissing said:


> Grab one of these, and take the wheels off his chair. Boom! Immobilized.



This will totally pwn that pussy ass manual wrench.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## El Caco




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

s7eve said:


>



If anyone's on that thing and lightning strikes, they're fucked.


----------



## darren

TEH CN TOWER WILL PROTECT U FROM TEH LIGHTNING!


----------



## Naren

Well, I actually didn't mean "Clint Eastwood." I meant "The man with no name" from the various old Westerns he appeared in. Not the Clint Eastwood in more recent films such as "Space Cowboys" or even old movies that he was still kickass in such as "Dirty Hairy." I meant "the man with no name" Clint Eastwood. So, yeah, that dude's still 28.

As for the scene with the lightning (edit: or the tower posted after it )...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Naren said:


> Well, I actually didn't mean "Clint Eastwood." I meant "The man with no name" from the various old Westerns he appeared in. Not the Clint Eastwood in more recent films such as "Space Cowboys" or even old movies that he was still kickass in such as "Dirty Hairy." I meant "the man with no name" Clint Eastwood. So, yeah, that dude's still 28.
> 
> As for the scene with the lightning (edit: or the tower posted after it )...




This is where the guy was who was supposed to cover that god damn hole that the torpedo went into that blew it up.






And why do we always come back to Star Wars?


----------



## noodles

The one thing a Stormtrooper cannot hit.


----------



## Randy

But this guy can.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

noodles > mel gibson


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This guy is even shorter, and way more terrifying.


----------



## Concerto412

we all know every clowns secret weakness


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## TimSE

No mugshot beats MJs mugshot!


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Mattayus




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Black and white pics suck.


----------



## Nouman6




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Concerto412




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

When you drink wine in a bag there's no need of a cork screw!


----------



## bobbyretelle

pop.


----------



## Metal Ken

bobbyretelle said:


> pop.



Not if you cant find that shit.


----------



## bobbyretelle

oh but i can


----------



## Jason




----------



## bobbyretelle

no picture?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

He tried to post a lead apron.






Lead melts easily


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Flame throwers are WAY more cool.


----------



## noodles

They don't work without oxygen.


----------



## Seven

Death Star FTW!


----------



## TimSE




----------



## noodles




----------



## TimSE




----------



## Seven




----------



## noodles




----------



## Seven

Alcohol beats going to the gym.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

High relapse rate ftl


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

We'll just have to replace that addiction with smack.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Begbie from Trainspotting helps battle your skag addiction:

"You sweat it out, or I'll kick it out...OK?"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Not if he gets dragged off by some bobbies.


----------



## Seven




----------



## Ryan

And we've made it around full circle.


----------



## Nerina

^


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Or not:


----------



## Nerina




----------



## Ryan




----------



## Seven

Ryan said:


> And we've made it around full circle.



Daisy wasn't crushed, right?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nerina said:


>



This can take out the helicopter or the pissing dog, an airsoft RPG!


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Nerina

Banana? I dont get it..... [action=Nerina]feels very stupid....[/action]


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Universalis

This thread is really far beyond my comprehension. I feel dumb.


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Randy




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Stitch




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Tank Treads > your stupid spike strips


----------



## noodles




----------



## Stitch




----------



## CatPancakes




----------



## Stitch

Hello, Mr. Three minutes behind the rest of us.


----------



## noodles

Stitch said:


> Hello, Mr. Three minutes behind the rest of us.



Works for me, since your tiny little robot is not going to take out a A-10.


----------



## CatPancakes

well your image wont show up for me, and you posted while i was posting apparently.
i had to get a picture


----------



## Stitch

2:30, noodles.


----------



## CatPancakes




----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## CatPancakes




----------



## Stitch

I used this one because its the most obnoxiously large one I can find.


----------



## Nerina




----------



## CatPancakes




----------



## Chris

Fail.


----------



## Nerina

How does flying sharks beat my Hello Kitty fire extinguishers?


----------



## lobee

Let's pretend for a moment that the shark eats the tanks so I can do this:



http://www.jawsmovie.com/fans/erik/trib_brody.jpg


----------



## Nerina

That still dosent beat my hello kittys! [action=Nerina]throws a tantrum[/action]


----------



## CatPancakes

i actually was thinking of Jaws when the shark eats the tank.
glad someone got it


----------



## noodles

< rules warden >

The proper way for this to occur is if someone posted a shark to beat the tank, and then someone else posted a pic of Roy Scheider to beat the shark.

< /rules warden >


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

This may be in poor taste, but here we go:


----------



## Stitch

Black hole > Death.






3000xsomething just as big FTMFW


----------



## Nerina

Highlander beats death too, as he is immortal


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Immortal???.....
(self created)


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------

